# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Bots and Programs > [Tool] ESO Framework [Beta Test]

## JuJuBoSc

Hello,

So the past few days I was working on making an ESO framework in C++, with LUA API.
It will allow to get informations from the game, interact with it, draw in game's world, implement hacks, etc.

Here is a little screenshot of what it looks like currently :




*It's now in open beta !*

Current "tools.lua" script include :

- Tracking pickable things (draw line / box)
- Teleport hack (press F to see an ellipse at the aiming location, release to teleport)


But the most interesting things here is the LUA api, you just think about something, and you can make it !

A wiki is available here for those you want to play with it : ESO Framework

Don't forget to share your script with the community !

*Download and installation guide here : Installation - ESO Framework*






*Credits :*
 Thanks to Cypher for the DLL loader. Thanks to Master674 for the custom Luabind.

----------


## JuJuBoSc

*Included plugins :*


*Tools.lua*



*TeleportBooks.lua*

----------


## Neer

Improvements has been done.

----------


## handymanjames

Color me interested!

----------


## corererr

I would like to test the framework. Im a beginner in python and i have some good basic knowledge in coding. Just sent me a pm with more details. I can create reports and handle errors.

----------


## JuJuBoSc

So I added a wiki : ESO Framework

----------


## viperbot

Is this a injected framework? I noticed you mentioned a dll loader? Are you not worried about injection detection?

----------


## JuJuBoSc

Yes, and no  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Jackie1234

> Is this a injected framework? I noticed you mentioned a dll loader? Are you not worried about injection detection?


always away around detection

----------


## Raveth

I really am excited for what this Framework offers us. Wait and see, some nice things.  :Smile:

----------


## JuJuBoSc

It's going well :

----------


## monkeyjoe

Pickable objects are things you farm for crafting mats etc?

----------


## Raveth

Yeah, resource nodes.

----------


## Flubleah

I bind tele to a different key, I'm guessin' you'll be allowing bindable keys? I mean it seems doable with this.

----------


## Raveth

It's easy enough, it's LUA, just look for the keypress function in the API and change the keycode.  :Smile: 



```
Keyboard.IsKeyDown(PutKeycodeHere)
```

Easy enough to change as you see.  :Smile:

----------


## xmanx

I send PM and try skype. Still need more testers?

----------


## kevino02

no answer for 3 days in skype ;=) i want the framework ;==))) come on

----------


## Raveth

Have you sent him a PM on the forums, kevin? Just chill and realise that he's spending most of his time developing future aspects of the framework.

----------


## xmanx

I try both 2 day ago and no reply  :Smile:

----------


## JuJuBoSc

Better adding me on skype.

----------


## Bippy

Looks cool. Can't wait for the release! If you need an outside tester feel free to PM me. +rep

----------


## corererr

looks great. 

I have contact you via skype, as you said in the pm. I can do a nice penetration test at the weekend.

----------


## xmanx

Adding on skype already.

----------


## JuJuBoSc

So I improved the GUI a little, and improved the API, we are close to a public release, yay !

----------


## CryptoCombat

I'd like to take a look. I have lots of experience with everything. I wrote some of the better and more widely used scripts for sn0wball/wowplus including a 'click point on worldmap to teleport there' script.

----------


## JuJuBoSc

Public beta is here, check first post !

----------


## Flubleah

This is such a powerful tool, I'm surprised you don't add a fee for it. I'd definitely pay for it if there were.

Anyways thanks for the release Juju, this is amazing!

----------


## xithejokerix

@JuJuBoSc - Thank you for the wonderful tool. It has made my life 100 times easier. Keep up the great work. I look forward to more of your releases.

----------


## xRaBBiTx

Dumb question but how do I run ESO in Direct X9 mode? Not seeing the option.

----------


## warheart209

any1 been banned for using this yet?

----------


## CryptoCombat

A player.mapId field would be nice for checking if a teleport location is on the same map that the player is =/

----------


## JuJuBoSc

> Dumb question but how do I run ESO in Direct X9 mode? Not seeing the option.


Read the installation page.

----------


## CryptoCombat

Here's code to port to the chest/skyshard nearest to the camera focus (by radians apart):


```
                elseif FrameworkTools.TeleportKeyPressed then
                local groundPosition = Game.GetGroundTargetLocation();
                if groundPosition then
                    Hacks.Teleport(groundPosition);
                end
                FrameworkTools.TeleportKeyPressed = false;
            elseif FrameworkTools.GUI_CheckboxTrackChests.checked and Keyboard.IsKeyDown(0x21) then
            
                -- Set the key as pressed
                FrameworkTools.ChestKeyPressed = true;
                
                local groundPosition = Game.GetGroundTargetLocation();
                
                if groundPosition then
                    -- Get camera vector
                    local deltaX = groundPosition.x - localPlayer.position.x;
                    local deltaY = groundPosition.y - localPlayer.position.y;
                    local camAngle = math.atan2(deltaY, deltaX);
                    -- Get the chest/skyshard closest to what we're aiming at.
                    for unit in Game.GetUnits() do
                        if unit.name == "Chest" or unit.name == "Skyshard" then
                            deltaX = unit.position.x - localPlayer.position.x;
                            deltaY = unit.position.y - localPlayer.position.y;
                            local poiAngle = math.atan2(deltaY, deltaX);
                            local thisVector = math.abs(smod(camAngle, 2*math.pi) - smod(poiAngle, 2*math.pi));
                            FrameworkTools.poiTable[thisVector] = unit;
                            if FrameworkTools.poiMin == nil or thisVector < FrameworkTools.poiMin then
                                FrameworkTools.poiMin = thisVector;
                            end
                        end
                    end
                end
                
                
            
            -- Check if it's up, and was pressed before (ie: released)
            elseif FrameworkTools.ChestKeyPressed and FrameworkTools.poiMin then
                local thisItem = FrameworkTools.poiTable[FrameworkTools.poiMin];
                Hacks.Teleport(thisItem.position);
                FrameworkTools.ChestKeyPressed = false;
                FrameworkTools.poiTable = {};
                FrameworkTools.poiMin = nil;
            end
```

of course you have to init the following variables up top in the script:


```
FrameworkTools.poiTable = {};
FrameworkTools.poiMin = nil;
```

and last but not least, our symmetric modulo function:


```
function smod(x, m)
    return x-((math.floor(x/m + 0.5))*m);
end
```

Yeah that's awesome, you're welcome.

PS: God, there has to be a better way to determine where the camera is pointing >.<
<playerVar>.heading returns which way the player model is facing which is useless.

I added player detection code to this personally but I want yall to get banned...less competition...so...

...just joking (mostly). I'll have a viable teleport block function within a day or so...it currently checks for players within 10 meters of an object, _and_ further checks for any players within 40 meters who have a heading towards the target object, +/- 0.5 rad. May adjust these numbers as I see fit before release.

Anyway whatever.



Also I'd like to request the following functions:

Utils.print
...and all it's friends
to print to chat.

Utils.read, write, open, close
...to read and write to files in the script dir. The built-in lua file commands need to be DISABLED DISABLED DISABLED because they dump into the game binary directory and are a HUGE security risk. We need a 'sandbox' so users aren't (as)at risk from cleverly designed scripts.

Game.unit.mapId
...return target unit's map ID. Because the function that zenimax gives us is dependent on the current map you have open.

----------


## JuJuBoSc

I'll check that today  :Wink:

----------


## xRaBBiTx

I have everything updated and when I run it in DirectX 9, I can't see my player model, world floor, and various other things. This happened on my last install, I reinstalled just to try and debug and it still happens. Does this happen to anyone else?

----------


## alcor75

Juju, i followed your first GW2 bot and i'm following you here too.
I like the way you are creating this framework and the Lua you chose for scripting, very simple and powerful, clear framework (remember me Innerspace great stylistic chose).
I'll be here following you daily, tnx alot for letting this be Public beta, i'll buy your work for sure.

Alcor75

----------


## JuJuBoSc

Yeah, I was somehow inspired by InnerSpace and ISXWoW  :Wink: 

As request, I added current zone information, more info here :

Game Namespace - ESO Framework
Game.ZoneInfo - ESO Framework

----------


## xRaBBiTx

Any ideas on why my game has extreme visual glitches in DX9? I know the go to obvious answer would be an issue with DX9 but I just updated it, so I'm at a loss right now..

----------


## silencry

FIXED the issues was miss typing the DaD9 suppose to be D3D9

----------


## wischy

This... is... awesome!!

But is anyone else having huge FPS drops?

----------


## uglar

IThanks  :Smile:

----------


## JuJuBoSc

that smell like /script instead of /loadscript ...

----------


## nippel

be careful with teleporting ladies, I got some reports that Zeni is now not taking 48h to ban but 30min...

----------


## CryptoCombat

> Yeah, I was somehow inspired by InnerSpace and ISXWoW 
> 
> As request, I added current zone information, more info here :
> 
> Game Namespace - ESO Framework
> Game.ZoneInfo - ESO Framework


I took a look & must be doing something horribly wrong.

Game.ZoneInfo.name (and.id) are returning "no static 'name' in class 'ZoneInfo'"...but it appears that is how it's supposed to be called unless I'm totally blind...



```
thisZone = Game.ZoneInfo.name
```

----------


## JuJuBoSc

Game.GetCurrentZoneInfo().name / .id

----------


## CryptoCombat

not reading properly...ty

----------


## Santos.

Was working yesterday now I'm getting Couldn't grab ZoRenderManager !

----------


## betterfuture

Still working fine here

----------


## Atross

> Was working yesterday now I'm getting Couldn't grab ZoRenderManager !


Same, ZoRenderManager.

----------


## JuJuBoSc

Every patch will require a framework update, will post here when updated.

----------


## GolemTheDarkBeing

it doesn't allow me to download the program is that just because we're waiting on an update?

----------


## JuJuBoSc

Hmm no you can download it from the wiki, it's just not updated yet

----------


## GolemTheDarkBeing

kk thx will grab it from wiki when updated been using your teleport one in the other thread

----------


## JuJuBoSc

Updated for eso.live.1.0.0.968197  :Smile:

----------


## CryptoCombat

> Updated for eso.live.1.0.0.968197


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to JuJuBoSc again.

----------


## Urguwno

Thanks for this. I was able to throw together a quick auto-loot lua with just a few lines.

Quick questions:

- How do I dump something to the console for quick debugging purposes? e.g. d(Game.IsInGame())
- How do I get a table of information on my current target? I'm not sure if in-game functions provide this or if it's something to expect from SOE Framework.
- Is there a better forum somewhere specifically for SOE Framework mods?

----------


## JuJuBoSc

you can use regular lua print() function to write in console.
I haven't messed with getting the current target yet as they seem to condider different kind of target, the "real" target, the target you aim with the reticle, well ... I'll see that
And for now I don't have any forums

----------


## JuJuBoSc

New version with TeleportBooks.lua  :Big Grin:

----------


## CryptoCombat

> New version with TeleportBooks.lua


Sweet! I'm building TeleportShards.lua right now =)

----------


## GolemTheDarkBeing

I double click the inject framework it brings up CMD menu for a milisecond and nothing happens

Edit: I was using the hack in the other threat just hte click to teleport one but it no longer works

----------


## solidriver

> New version with TeleportBooks.lua


i love u man, haha.
for a new update like teleportbook.lua do i need to download the entire framework again or can i add a single teleportbook.lua file to the excisting folder?

----------


## alcor75

Hey guys, this might be stupid, but...
How do you code your script pause?
let say:



```
Movements.MoveForwardStart()
pause 1000 ms
Movements.MoveForwardStop()
```

What you guys rely on, for ms precision?
Does it make sense to ask you ‎JuJuBoSc to give us a Delay(ms) tool?

Beside my little problems, Juju, this tool is taking me!! and you add stuffs almost daily, i get back home from work and ther's some new toy!! tnx you man, i'll donate to the project tonight!

Alcor75

----------


## warheart209

After loading up your framework and trying to login to game i get a message saying my IP has changed enter in security code and that the patchmanifesterror_versionfail any clue wtf? after reading the error message it says i get this because something switched my game version to EU when im playing on US but i go to the game version and it says its still on US.

----------


## JuJuBoSc

> Hey guys, this might be stupid, but...
> How do you code your script pause?
> let say:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Movements.MoveForwardStart()
> pause 1000 ms
> ...


No I can't add a pause or sleep function, because the code is executed by the game thread, so if you pause it, that will pause the game aswell.

solidriver : you need to download the whole framework as most of the time, the lua use new functions.

warheart209 : never had this kind of issue :/

----------


## cute_star

To JuJuBosc , I don't think so . 
Since i am a unity 3d game developer , I answer to this question. 
In unity , it use JavaScript or C# , all are scripts, 
But it can pause 1000ms with yield statement . why do you think it is not necessary ?

----------


## CryptoCombat

> JuJuBosc , I don't think so . I am a unity 3d game developer , too . In unity , it use JavaScript or C# , but it can pause 1000ms with yield statement . Donot you think so ?


That's nice. but NO. there is no sleep in lua for exactly the reason he just said. try one of these and you'll see why. 
timer - How to add a "sleep" or "wait" to my Lua Script? - Stack Overflow

----------


## sysla1

Whats this teleportbook? any tutorial or something? sorry ^^
ty for the tool. its working great for me

----------


## GolemTheDarkBeing

damn I just got the banhammer not sure if it's perm or not but It won't let me log in to the website

----------


## ceh430

> damn I just got the banhammer not sure if it's perm or not but It won't let me log in to the website


wait, what? did you used teleport hack or which hacks you using? im using all kind of ESP, infinite dodgerolls, wallhack even in pvp and never got reported  :Big Grin:  using any kind of teleport ... it's ticket to banhell :P

----------


## GolemTheDarkBeing

was using the framework I never used it in front of players

----------


## GolemTheDarkBeing

looks like I'm back to wow

----------


## Urguwno

> But it can pause 1000ms with yield statement . why do you think it is not necessary ?


I would think the "OnFrame" event should return a number of milliseconds for setting timers. In this way your LUA script still gets called every frame, but you can set timers on what your LUA script does. Juju will need to comment on if this is implemented and how to use it in his LUA implementation.

If you don't need millisecond accuracy, simply use os.difftime().

http://lua-users.org/wiki/OsLibraryTutorial

I'm fairly certain attempting to create a sleep in any other way will cause the game to hang while the external sleep executes.

----------


## xmanx

Last version dont work for me. Got error: Couldnt grab ZoRenderManager! Any idea?

----------


## CryptoCombat

> I would think the "OnFrame" event should return a number of milliseconds for setting timers. In this way your LUA script still gets called every frame, but you can set timers on what your LUA script does. Juju will need to comment on if this is implemented and how to use it in his LUA implementation.
> 
> If you don't need millisecond accuracy, simply use os.difftime().
> 
> http://lua-users.org/wiki/OsLibraryTutorial
> 
> I'm fairly certain attempting to create a sleep in any other way will cause the game to hang while the external sleep executes.


He is correct. This is the best way to wait for n seconds. 

Sent from my HTC One

----------


## alcor75

Can you, Juju, expose a Epoch timer to the framework?
This way we can solve any problems with milliseconds. I ask this becouse Lua only expose seconds in os.time() or any other commands.
I'm sure this problem will come soon or later.

No rush, friend, i only try to help improve.

Alcor75

----------


## cute_star

stupid question , but When using ESO framework , can I use GetCVal function exported from ESO ?

----------


## alcor75

Sent a beer...to show my appreciation.

----------


## jpveiga10

some scripter, please make a motif farm bot? just get a good place to farm them. make the profile, reset instance by relogging and loop. pretty simple and extremely useful

----------


## solidriver

> *Included plugins :*
> 
> 
> *Tools.lua*
> 
> 
> 
> *TeleportBooks.lua*


can you explain what the teleportbooks.lua thing is for.
Ive been trying to use it but im missing the point..

----------


## corererr

You can save waypoints to teleport to. Or to move to with the api movement.

----------


## asanrivas

Is there a chance that I could load other DLL? Like xinput.dll?

----------


## theboysbackhome

Hey man this is fantastic, would you be interested in setting up an SVN or something similar to push your updates out?

----------


## cute_star

Successfully cracked all framedwork to load other lua files

----------


## TydusGaming

Is this no longer working for anyone? Right after it opens, it closes and doesn't attach to eso. Has it been fixed?

----------


## omgnoes

Anyone can help?
I run framework just fine, but while it is running i cant control my character (movement etc..) only alt key is working.

----------


## Tjaldbert

Hello I just realized that this existed already so I had to sign up! But as usual i'm late to the party because it "Failed to acquire SeDebugPrivilege." and it says "error!". Do I have to place it in a specific folder or can I extract it anywhere? Was it patched or something? There was maintenance earlier today..

And then I have two question for when it works.. 
can I teleport to specific coordinates? And if so, is there a way to find coordinates within this or is there some addon that shows that and can I get noclip for this?

----------


## vithos

It appears that this has been patched, failing to grab render settings from the client.

----------


## mathiasv91

Getting this error

----------


## wowsc4p3

> It appears that this has been patched, failing to grab render settings from the client.


The game has been patched, not the exploits. He needs to update it.

----------


## JuJuBoSc

I may update it today if I have some free time, I'm somehow busy these days  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mathiasv91

> I may update it today if I have some free time, I'm somehow busy these days


That would be awesome, love your tool. Respect.

----------


## Fuggi

> I may update it today if I have some free time, I'm somehow busy these days


Hi there, i just left you 3€ opn your paypal ... that is all i can afford right now :/ being a poor student and all - i hope it keeps you motivated nonetheless 

awesome work

p.s.: Would it be possible to get game world coordinates from Map Markers somehow?

----------


## CryptoCombat

> Hi there, i just left you 3€ opn your paypal ... that is all i can afford right now :/ being a poor student and all - i hope it keeps you motivated nonetheless 
> 
> awesome work
> 
> p.s.: Would it be possible to get game world coordinates from Map Markers somehow?


No, because you don't have access to game functions from the ESO Framework lua engine.

----------


## Jakestrick1221

When I run inject framewrok I get this error message: The programt can't start because MSVCP120.Dll is missing from your computer? And ideas about how to fix this guys?

----------


## Strhess

Because the framework is no longer working/

edit: above post, simply read the install instructions.

----------


## Nevin221

Donating to you soon man.. I would like you to keep up your work.. Ill be donating 25 USD  :Wink:

----------


## Mortar2142

Just to see if I got it right.
As of today 21/04 - patch 1.05 the framework is not working anymore?

----------


## CryptoCombat

Framework has not been updated to latest patch yet. No more posts on this please, JuJuBoSc will let you know when it's done. 

Sent from my HTC One

----------


## Valliana

Yes most people should know that after pretty much any update in game big or small we will have to wait on a rework of this great tool. Keep it up sir.

----------


## xithejokerix

Can't wait for the update. Really liking the community that is starting to form in this forum. Haha get it? Form Forum. No? Okay. =[

----------


## staticwolf

Teleport is detectable or not?

----------


## Naice

Very nice work so far!!!

Is there a API to see whats possible with LUA? I feel blind today..

----------


## CryptoCombat

> Very nice work so far!!!
> 
> Is there a API to see whats possible with LUA? I feel blind today..



Lua: documentation
ESO Framework

----------


## mathiasv91

Any way we can assist in development of the framework?

----------


## Naice

I was blinded by the light! Thank you!

----------


## Sticer

It was updated? Or... I'm confused, It didnt break at last patch?

----------


## TydusGaming

No it's not updated yet. Still waiting for the framework to be updated to the latest version.

----------


## Fuggi

Jojo do you have an ETA for the patched version? i really dont want to play without this anymore :P

----------


## mathiasv91

Let's not flood this topic with question's on when he is going to update it, remember he has to do this in his free time and doesn't get paid for this. It will come when it is ready.

----------


## JuJuBoSc

It's updated, didn't have the time to test the whole API tought, but should be ok  :Wink:

----------


## FE3KA

Oh amazing!
Thank you so much for updating.

----------


## TydusGaming

Good stuff bro, can finally fire ESO up again  :Wink:

----------


## Sticer

ESP doesnt work, I can inject and all. Is it something new with the update?

I installed everything and changed it to DX9, and check the box that has the ESP thingy, but nothing comes up : ( On any of the scripts.

----------


## JuJuBoSc

Redownload, just made a little hotfix  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ranfield

Thanks for the update

----------


## TydusGaming

Working now! Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## MomentOfZen

Anyone else getting MSVCP.120dll is missing? Checked my system32 folder and its not missing...anyway to resolve this?

----------


## CryptoCombat

I'm going to cry like a baby when they patch teleportation. Hardcore.

----------


## Sticer

Thank you! : )

----------


## MomentOfZen

> I'm going to cry like a baby when they patch teleportation. Hardcore.


Hey crypto did you get your scripts working with this latest update? I want to use your scripts since you can track chests

----------


## rsparrowk

Think the problem is Windows 8.1

----------


## solidriver

> Can't get this to work on my computer to save my life. After doing everything needed to make it work, a command box shows for 2 secs then disappears and that's that.


Press F12 to get the command box back.

----------


## MDesert

Definitely 8.1, I was also having problems on one box.

----------


## JuJuBoSc

Hmm I'm on win 8.1 update 1 without issues

----------


## CryptoCombat

> Hey crypto did you get your scripts working with this latest update? I want to use your scripts since you can track chests


It never stopped working.




> Hmm I'm on win 8.1 update 1 without issues


Same.

Fudgemonkeys.

Banned on one account about a minute after injecting this. May be coincidence, but I haven't exploited anything since the guildbank thing.

----------


## TydusGaming

So is this not safe currently?

----------


## sysla1

> It never stopped working.
> 
> 
> Same.
> 
> Fudgemonkeys.
> 
> Banned on one account about a minute after injecting this. May be coincidence, but I haven't exploited anything since the guildbank thing.


well, you xploited the guildbank thing, the biggest dupe I know of.. so I think this is why you got banned. but i dont care if i get banned. questing with teleport is much more fun.

----------


## MomentOfZen

**BANNED**

I got banned 30 mins after injection, I was just running around with Crypto's script looking for chests teleported a few times to some nodes went to town to complete a quest and got logged out to character creation screen then got logged out completely from game. 

I tried to log back in and got the error "Login information is incorrect" I tried to log into the ESO site and it told me my account was suspended from the site.
If anyone wants I can upload some screen shots.
My guess is they figured out a way to detect the injection since the ban was pretty fast.

Also I never did any of the exploits like "duping" and all that stuff since iv'e only had the game less then 3 days, so anyone thinking that they recently got banned for duping or exploits while using this hack might want to reconsider.

It's an awesome hack but ill be the first to say I know I got banned from using it since I used nothing else. Oh well its the price we pay for fun, still glad I got 3 other keys I havent used yet  :Smile:

----------


## sysla1

Got banned now too. was fun while it worked

----------


## r3b0rn

It's probably teleporting not the injection itself guys

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk

----------


## TydusGaming

I'm not banned. I used it for like 10 mins about 3 hours ago. Guess I won't be using it until there is word from JuJu :/

----------


## MomentOfZen

> It's probably teleporting not the injection itself guys
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Well either way people are getting banned for it.

----------


## wakspiddlevak

I get the following error: What am I doing wrong?


C:\new>InjectFramework.bat

C:\new>dllloader.exe -n eso.exe -m eso-framework.dll -i --path-resolution --add-
path
HadesMem Injector [v2.0.0]

Failed to acquire SeDebugPrivilege.

Error!
examples\inject\main.cpp(76): Throw in function unsigned long __cdecl `anonymous
-namespace'::FindProc(const class std::basic_string<wchar_t,struct std::char_tra
its<wchar_t>,class std::allocator<wchar_t> > &,bool)
Dynamic exception type: class boost::exception_detail::clone_impl<class hadesmem
::Error>
std::exception::what: Unknown exception
[struct hadesmem::TagErrorString *] = Process name search found multiple matches
. Please specify a PID or use --name-forced.


C:\new>

----------


## Aelus

So is it the teleporting that is causing the bans? I don't intend to teleport, just use it to find ore and such.

----------


## TydusGaming

No idea. It could be either the injection or the teleporting. Or all of it.

----------


## Sticer

I used this all night when the update came out. I didnt use any teleport at all just Cryptos ESP. I didnt get banned but I havent checked this morning.

----------


## wischy

ESP is the best thing ever, dont need the port thingy. Got banned on one Account 1 week before, but ported. Other account is still up whilst using only esp. Hopefully the inject is not being detected ever.

----------


## Sticer

Indeed, love the ESP. Been mining the crap out of everything.

----------


## Alex Kava

Thanks for working and updating this!

Guess I won't be teleporting any more though. lol

----------


## ranfield

More than likely its the teleporting, which is relatively easy to detect. The code injection isn't detectable, unless they take screenshots, which is what punkbuster does. ESP imo should be safe.

----------


## mrnice

Why isn't a code injection detectable? As far as i read, eso uses some kind of anti-cheat system like warden.

----------


## MomentOfZen

> Why isn't a code injection detectable? As far as i read, eso uses some kind of anti-cheat system like warden.


Because they dont have client side scanning, but porting is for sure a ban

----------


## CryptoCombat

> well, you xploited the guildbank thing, the biggest dupe I know of.. so I think this is why you got banned. but i dont care if i get banned. questing with teleport is much more fun.


I exploited the dupe and hid the mats in mails & vendor buyback, flooded the bank logs. I avoided the banwave.




> Why isn't a code injection detectable? As far as i read, eso uses some kind of anti-cheat system like warden.


Nope, no anti-cheat packaged with the client.

----------


## Strelok27

I recently tryed using this... and while it does inject all that happens is I can't click anywhere on the screen nor type anything into the log in box, same thing happens even when logged in.... I'm stumped :P

Edit: Scratch that... it was because I had my temp monitor overlay on

----------


## xmanx

So ESP looks safe? im try injection with no sript and has no ban on 2 hrs play...

----------


## TydusGaming

Anyone else banned from TPing? Hate playing without it lol.

----------


## ranfield

Honestly I would not even try to teleport. It stands to reason that they most definitely know we use this software, and im sure they can come up with some clever way 
to catch you.

----------


## Strelok27

> Anyone else banned from TPing? Hate playing without it lol.


I've always ignored Teleport when it's available... just asking to get banned.... where as ESP is practically undetectable unless they add client side security

----------


## Sticer

I can confirm ESP is safe. Played all night and all day. Havent been banned. While people who teleport report ban after a single session.

----------


## Blaith

I keep getting an error when I try to inject. It was working not more then a few days ago, the only thing that changed between then and now is some graphics settings. As far as I know, that shouldn't affect this. Any ideas would be appreciated.

----------


## TydusGaming

Did you download the new update Blaith?

----------


## Blaith

Yep, I suppose that is also one of the few things that changed between it working and now.

----------


## miestaruler

So i press the inject framework but it instantly closes? 

Do i have to place the files somwhere special?

Thanks

----------


## solidriver

There is a perfect description on what to do...

----------


## mathiasv91

Still doesn't work for me HadesMem Injector [v2.0.0]

Failed to acquire SeDebugPrivilege.

----------


## solidriver

you don't inject anything. You press the launch.bat for it to work.

----------


## Strhess

Autoloot function? Anyone know how to script this? So hard to find help around here

----------


## xxomen911xx

Everything was working fine for me last night. Woke up and logged in and now I can't this to inject to the game. When I run the .BAT it shows the command screen, then it disappears and it's never injected to the game. I did not change anything from last night. I followed the instructions to the tee, downloading the correct DirectX9 and VisualC++ along with putting the game in DX9 mode... any suggestions?


So my error is that it failed to aqcuire SeDebugPrivilege

I gave up on trying to figure it out. I don't know anything about coding C++ or anything of the sort. I'm rather sad this isn't working for me but hopefully someone here can explain it.

----------


## Amishdub3

> Everything was working fine for me last night. Woke up and logged in and now I can't this to inject to the game. When I run the .BAT it shows the command screen, then it disappears and it's never injected to the game. I did not change anything from last night. I followed the instructions to the tee, downloading the correct DirectX9 and VisualC++ along with putting the game in DX9 mode... any suggestions?
> 
> 
> So my error is that it failed to aqcuire SeDebugPrivilege
> 
> .


You aren't alone. Same boat

----------


## Strelok27

Just injected it myself, works fine... perhaps make sure you have no programs running that also throw up an overlay

----------


## Blaith

> Just injected it myself, works fine... perhaps make sure you have no programs running that also throw up an overlay


You brought up a good point, I don't know if it was a coincidence or not but it just worked for me. I usually run it through steam, which has an overlay. I ran it outside of steam and it worked fine. Possible coincidence so if it doesn't work for anyone else, I don't know.

Regards.

----------


## xxomen911xx

> You brought up a good point, I don't know if it was a coincidence or not but it just worked for me. I usually run it through steam, which has an overlay. I ran it outside of steam and it worked fine. Possible coincidence so if it doesn't work for anyone else, I don't know.
> 
> Regards.


Just got it working. I closed my GPU Tweak for my R9 290x and closed my Google Chrome.. and whaaalaaaa it works!

----------


## Strelok27

Yeah I usually play with MSI Afterburner on so I can see GPU temps from RivaTuner, but it was preventing the framework overlay from working.

----------


## miestaruler

> There is a perfect description on what to do...



Still has the problem. I press inject framework but it instantly closes. I have closed several running program 

Anyone have an idea what could be the trouble. 

I have the game in dx9 and got latest net framework. 

Ty

----------


## niallfm

Possibly try re-installing both dx9 and Visual C++ 2013 Redistribuable x86 then restarting your computer, load up eso, sign in, then minimize and try load the Inject Framework.bat

Im not sure what could be wrong and i wouldnt have the slightest clue, but that is where i would start in trying to fix your problem

----------


## mathiasv91

Fraps was the causer here

----------


## mathiasv91

> Still has the problem. I press inject framework but it instantly closes. I have closed several running program 
> 
> Anyone have an idea what could be the trouble. 
> 
> I have the game in dx9 and got latest net framework. 
> 
> Ty


The .bat program is supposed to close instantly after injection.

----------


## Strelok27

> Still has the problem. I press inject framework but it instantly closes. I have closed several running program 
> 
> Anyone have an idea what could be the trouble. 
> 
> I have the game in dx9 and got latest net framework. 
> 
> Ty


The command prompt is suppose to disappear but if your referring to the framework showing up and then disappearing in the game then you might want to try adding a pause command to the end of the .bat file to see what it says.

----------


## miestaruler

Hi and thank you for your answer. 
Nothing happens ingame the command prompt just blinks once. You cant even see what the message is.

----------


## Strelok27

> Hi and thank you for your answer. 
> Nothing happens ingame the command prompt just blinks once. You cant even see what the message is.


Definitely sounds like you have another program that's trying to put an overlay on. That's what was happening to me until I closed Afterburner

----------


## miestaruler

ok. i will continue trying. 

ty

----------


## ToraTenshi

I have the same probleme here. I installed everything as it was described.
If I start the bat-prog a window appear for a short moment, but nothing happens ingame.
The game freeze for 2sec but I can't see the UI ingame.

Do I need to save the folder in a specific directory?

----------


## Alex Kava

Tried my hand at making an auto fishing bot but unit:Interact() doesn't work while fishing, only works to start fishing. I don't suppose there happens to be a work-around for this? I can't find anything on the wiki that I could use for it.

EDIT: Doesn't matter, I thought when you had a bite that it was UNIT_INTERACTION_TYPE_REEL_UP but it isn't, it doesn't change from UNIT_INTERACTION_TYPE_REEL_IN so I can't detect when it's ready anyway.

----------


## Strelok27

-_- Nvm crashes now with new patch

Any chance there will be an update?

----------


## goldknight1

After todays maintenance its causing Eso client to crash... I assume offsets need to be updated?

----------


## mathiasv91

Same here after EU Patch it is gone. Was awesome again as long as it lasted  :Smile:

----------


## ranfield

Lol, Don't distract the author by telling him/her every time there is an update and the program needs to be adjusted. Im sure he/she is aware of the problem. 

You need to be patient

----------


## Strelok27

> Lol, Don't distract the author by telling him/her every time there is an update and the program needs to be adjusted. Im sure he/she is aware of the problem. 
> 
> You need to be patient


Yeah you know... because everytime a post is made here he goes blind for a little while :P Naw I'm just shittin with ya.

Edit: Omg I never thought Enchanting Runes would be such a grind withoutt his  :Frown:

----------


## EliteScouter

am I doing something wrong or is this not working for NA at the moment?

----------


## rubbershere

> am I doing something wrong or is this not working for NA at the moment?


It needs to be updated it will just keep crashing.

----------


## ranfield

Yeah I haven't heard a thing from anybody

----------


## Strelok27

Yeah it's a shame we havn't heard anything from the author but that's just how things are... these are usually hobby programs  :Smile:

----------


## BlodyWarior

anything from OP yet? kinda sad to see this abandoned just like that without a word.

----------


## Strelok27

> anything from OP yet? kinda sad to see this abandoned just like that without a word.


Could be that the 30 free days are up and a lot of people arn't resubscribing... OP could possibly be one

----------


## EliteScouter

I think someone else should take over the project and keep it updated. I liked it a lot and it seems like the only thing that is broken on it is the offsets need to be updated.

----------


## meadowlandsview

I wish this would be updated one more time so I can end this game with a bang.

----------


## cute_star

If anyone have interest in purchasing the ESO framework updated , please PM me

----------


## l-Munchies-l

> If anyone have interest in purchasing the ESO framework updated , please PM me


Let me get this straight. You're charging people for something that you didn't even create? Not to mention, it was initially released by the author at no cost... :confused:

----------


## ranfield

"If anyone have interest in purchasing the ESO framework updated , please PM me...Let me get this straight. You're charging people for something that you didn't even create? Not to mention, it was initially released by the author at no cost... "

I must admit if that is the case then shame on you cute

----------


## cute_star

when can we expect the updated version from JuJuBosc? 
Maybe no sooner .

----------


## Nonowmana

As I can remember, JuJuBoSc have stopped all development on ESO since weeks.

----------


## lighter1

does not work..it wont load the gui, it attaches and all thats it. shame really

----------


## xxomen911xx

> does not work..it wont load the gui, it attaches and all thats it. shame really


THIS HACK NO LONGER WORKS AND WILL NO LONGER BE UPDATED.

Stop bumping a thread that's been dead for over a month, and a project that's been dead longer.

----------


## plankersz

Confirmed that it doesnt work

----------


## barthencito

Sorry for the necroposting  :Frown: 

As the links in the first post are dead, could someone upload the latest version of the framework somewhere? 

I'd like to try to port it to the latest version of the game (I'm a latecomer to ESO)

----------


## barthencito

In case anyone is interested I'm updating this repository here:

https://github.com/charlyzard/eso-framework

forked from Juju's https://github.com/JuJuBoSc/eso-framework

I've updated almost everything to 2.0.4.1144783

What's missing:
- GetName function doesn't work yet (I have to look into this. It seems a lot has changed in the last year)
- The drawing funtions don't work (still looking into it. I suck at 3D  :Big Grin: )

----------


## foojoo

Nice, thank you for doing this.
*edit* I sent a message to Juju about 3 weeks ago asking if he was ever going to hop back into this and said he didn't think so.

----------


## cybergamer06

the download page wont work any help

----------


## cybergamer06

you seem pretty smart where is the lua folder

----------


## barthencito

There's no lua folder, as the version on Juju's github seems to be older than the binaries published on this thread.

----------


## cybergamer06

how do i install it the page wont work

----------


## foojoo

Any updates on this?

----------


## JuJuBoSc

Here is the latest source I had, that's old, around beginning of 2014 I guess.

----------


## foojoo

UUUggghhhhh Please come back Juju! *faint*

----------


## JuJuBoSc

Well if people who know about reversing, I can help to port it over my new generic framework Pyx (Pyx Project), contact me there  :Wink:

----------


## barthencito

Thanks for sharing that JuJuBoSc. 

The offsets are for version eso.live.1.0.0.972475. 

Do you by any chance have that binary available to ease porting?

----------


## foojoo

I'm willing to test if anything becomes available.

----------


## MrJonesss

I want a teleport hack lol :P

----------


## xenia

the link is down

----------


## spartakexer123

Any update on this? Anyone has some alternatives or is willing to code something from scratch? Would finance ofcourse!

----------


## spartakexer123

How is going on this project?

----------


## JuJuBoSc

Not working on ESO anymore  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## spartakexer123

WHAT??? Why? Because you don't know how to do it anymore or you just lazy? I don't understand this my french friend, it's the best rated MMO, has rising population new content each few months, no freaking BDO or any new MMO is beating this, again why no? Not even paid one? I would buy it first if you make an Framework again, so people can add scripts for it.

----------


## JuJuBoSc

Because I'm not playing the game since ... well almost 2 years  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## spartakexer123

Thats sad story, you wont even tell us how to make the program updated for the game at least?

----------


## JuJuBoSc

... update offsets ? There is the source and everything you need to update it

----------


## spartakexer123

I'm not the expert but it seems the game has changed some graphical things, I don't know programming and finding offsets sadly...just saying that it's really worth doing this for the game community here which is interested in this

----------


## spartakexer123

I mean not even the links in the original thread are working man ;( http://eso.jujubosc.com/index.php/Installation or any other link

----------


## spartakexer123

Man, Black Desert Online is shit, just come back and work on ESO...

----------


## JuJuBoSc

> Man, Black Desert Online is shit, just come back and work on ESO...


That's your opinion  :Stick Out Tongue:  I'm having way more fun reversing BDO than ESO.

----------


## spartakexer123

Oh yeah, in few weeks when they patch few things you will say "ohh no BDO sucks balls" and go Overwatch or something else lol

----------


## JuJuBoSc

> Oh yeah, in few weeks when they patch few things you will say "ohh no BDO sucks balls" and go Overwatch or something else lol


That doesn't matter, I've never sold anything on ESO and don't have any obligations, all the work I did was even put open source, how can you be mad about that ?

----------


## spartakexer123

Because you are the GOD of this project, I love you and all people here more than BDO people, it's your destiny young padowan! Ofc I'm going to be mad, because nobody ever done this or similar thing to this for the game, that's why.

----------


## QuadroTony

ESO is so popular, but nobody want to hack it because all are too lazy, lol

----------


## MatrixHacks

> That doesn't matter, I've never sold anything on ESO and don't have any obligations, all the work I did was even put open source, how can you be mad about that ?


JuJu, I would like to take a look at how you made this so I can peak into your development to possibly update this myself. Would you mind Skype or IM if you have an app for it? You can PM the details if you do. Thanks bud! Look forward to understanding this so I can utilize if I choose to. Might share it if I decide to continue it, so everyone else may utilize it.

----------


## knowcore

Any Updated Information about this?

----------


## itsxj13

how much for someone to update this? people still do play ESO.

----------

